# So whats your first contest of the year?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ours is Salisbury Md in April.


----------



## Griff (Jan 2, 2008)

The Frozen Few.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going for Chili in June. That give me plenty of free time to jack with yall

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> The Frozen Few.


Good Answer....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

bige1 said:
			
		

> Kingsmountain will be our first of the year.....


I love KM.  Wish I had off this year.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 3, 2008)

I could be in the frozen few today...low of 22 with a windchill of 12


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 3, 2008)

JohnKinMD said:
			
		

> Ours is Salisbury Md in April, also.



Cool, lets get together and have a cold one.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> JohnKinMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"A" cold ONE???


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 3, 2008)

AMATEURS.... :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I could be in the frozen few today...low of 22 with a windchill of 12


So what you cooking today cappy...now it's not to hot for the grill


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> We have one coming up in either Feb or Mar. The last 2 years it was rub as a back yard event. This year it got declared a State Championship AND a qualifier for the "Jack". The date hasn't been announced yet. They are figuring out the ground rules because its being held a bowling alley parking lot. There are 20+teams expected.
> 
> Rumor has it the some of the heavy hitters from the mid west will be there. Cancer Sucks, Dr Porkenstein, Quau, Ulcer Acres and the Burnt Food Dudes (whoever they are) are rumored to be cooking.  .



  Those are some big names.  I was there when Cancer Sucks won the Jack in 06.  Those dudes can cook.


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 4, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ditto


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jan 5, 2008)

I may not make it until Salisbury. I'm looking at the Charleston, SC contest in March.


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2008)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> I may not make it until Salisbury. I'm looking at the Charleston, SC contest in March.



That's a great contest Dan... I was lucky enough to be part of Jack Waiboer's "Pigs on the Wing" winning team in 2006.  Feels great to be on stage when you've just won the whole thing.

It will be interesting to see how it goes this year with it being two contests in one.  I might be there...


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 7, 2008)

Ours is here :

March 28-29, 2008
The Border Town BBQ Cook off
Clover, SC

Its all butts and I am looking forward to it alot.


----------



## Finney (Jan 8, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Burnt Food Dude":11c4f8r4]We have one coming up in either Feb or Mar. The last 2 years it was rub as a back yard event. This year it got declared a State Championship AND a qualifier for the "Jack". The date hasn't been announced yet. They are figuring out the ground rules because its being held a bowling alley parking lot. There are 20+teams expected.
> 
> Rumor has it the some of the heavy hitters from the mid west will be there. Cancer Sucks, Dr Porkenstein, Quau, Ulcer Acres and the Burnt Food Dudes (whoever they are) are rumored to be cooking.  .



The date is Feb 10th. Pull in time is 6am and first turn in is at 1:30pm. We have to cook chicken, ribs, pork loin, and a beef brisket. I definitely will be a challenge to set up and cook in 7 1/2 hours till first turn in.[/quote:11c4f8r4]

That's some fast cooking!  Invest in some aluminum pans and go to "Kickass BBQ" site to learn about higher temp butt and brisket cooks.  I'd do at least one or two practice cooks of each.  More if you have the time and the money.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 8, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Burnt Food Dude":2d9dyaiw]We have one coming up in either Feb or Mar. The last 2 years it was rub as a back yard event. This year it got declared a State Championship AND a qualifier for the "Jack". The date hasn't been announced yet. They are figuring out the ground rules because its being held a bowling alley parking lot. There are 20+teams expected.
> 
> Rumor has it the some of the heavy hitters from the mid west will be there. Cancer Sucks, Dr Porkenstein, Quau, Ulcer Acres and the Burnt Food Dudes (whoever they are) are rumored to be cooking.  .



The date is Feb 10th. Pull in time is 6am and first turn in is at 1:30pm. We have to cook chicken, ribs, pork loin, and a beef brisket. I definitely will be a challenge to set up and cook in 7 1/2 hours till first turn in.[/quote:2d9dyaiw]

7 1/2 hours from opening the gates, to turning in a brisket ???.. 

Might want to practice doing 3-4 pound flats prior to that comp.. way too much can go wrong from 6AM to 1:30 turn in... 

Someone gotta talk to the organizers of that one  .. the scenarios for doom and gloom are endless with that short a period of time..  just getting your smoker up to temp, never mind unloaded from your vehicle, never mind finding yourcooking site... oughta be like a demolition derby with all of those teams scurrying around to get to their spots!!! bring the old car !!!!

whoadoggy the stress level will be high  

and forget about relaxing with a midmorning " it's 5PM somewhere" beer

Good Luck to ya !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2008)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double that ditto


----------



## BayouBBQ (Jan 23, 2008)

Ours will be the Prestigious Palmetto Pig Pickin' in Ladson, SC.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 23, 2008)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Wife and I are already accepted to judge in the Palmetto Pig pick'n in Charleston, SC on March 7th and 8th. Going to a non sanctioned practice comp. in Hillsborough, NC on March 29th and 30th. Our first real competition will be Kings Mountain, NC on April 17th and 18th. along with our catering schedule already filling up for February thru May, it looks to be a busy and fun 2008.



Well I hope your keeping July 18th and 19th open ole buddy.  Virginia is a nice place in July.


----------

